# SUGGESTIONS FOR THE NEW SITE



## GB (Mar 3, 2005)

When we move over to vBulletin we will eventually have the opportunity make some changes to the site like new forums and categories and things like that. A lot of people have been posting suggestions so i thought it might be beneficially to start this topic so that we can keep all the suggestions in one place. that way when the time comes to implement new ideas we can just refer to this post and have everything in one place. Please feel free to post your ideas here


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2005)

Some of the suggestions so far have been:

1. A separate forum for just recipes (this might work as sub categories in vBulletin).

2. A forum for places to eat - where we recommend places in our area or maybe a town or two away. We can describe the atmosphere and give a general idea of the price range.

3. A terms and techniques forum.

4. A recipe box.


----------



## Raine (Mar 3, 2005)

One just for BBQ & grilling

Camp cooking/cast iron dutch oven


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Perhaps you´ll find some ideas at the german version from discusscooking like the "chefkoch.de" (chiefcook) :roll:  :roll: 

There are so many categories for everyone. Also a Recipe-archive from now 29.000 recipes from all members and also sponsoring concerns


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd like to second Rainee's idea. Not sure what to call the forum tho. "Outdoor Cooking?"  :?


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2005)

I think that is a great idea!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd say Iron Chef, Charc, but that's been taken already I think.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2005)

SHHH! Do you wanna get us sued for copyright infringement?


----------



## Dove (Mar 6, 2005)

*I would love to see an easier way to post pictures and I'm sure a lot of others on this site would too!! We can call it "Posting pictures for dummies..."   *


----------



## mish (Mar 7, 2005)

What's vbullein stand for? Thanks in advance.

IMHO, keep it simple, please...if it's not broken don't fix it. Realize it must have taken a great deal of time & effort in revamping this site. Thank you!!! However, I was happy without all the added bells & whistles. IMO, sometimes less is more. Guess I'll get used to it, in time. Noticed too, we must click on a link to see a post in its entirety. Preferred the pic posted instead, as before (as Marge said, more user friendly). Also getting popups on right of screen, as I think norg mentioned. 
Still great to be here & see all the dc folks.


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 7, 2005)

At present I would guess that 99.5 % of the forum members are US based or are US personnel/background.

If the new format increases membership, you may find more "international" foodies coming here. It might be an idea to consider future sub forums by country as in e-gullet. That could increase membership and information, while lowering the overall noise level (ie keeping irrelevant or "local" posts out of the main forum).

I would also like to see a section for off topic chat/current events that is NOT part of a jokes forum. I have been caught out more than once by the present mix!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 7, 2005)

Darkstream, if DiscussCooking ever resembles E-Gullet in any way, I'm outta here.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Mar 7, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Darkstream, if DiscussCooking ever resembles E-Gullet in any way, I'm outta here.


 
i agree lol egullet is too confusing and complex


----------



## pdswife (Mar 7, 2005)

masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> i agree lol egullet is too confusing and complex




What is egullet?

Never mind.. I found it.   The first post I found
had more swear words than I've heard in a long time.

I don't think I'll be going back.


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 8, 2005)

The suggestion was for possibly national sub forums.

The suggestion was not to make the community into a pale reflection of e gullet. I do not spend much if any time there. I consider it elitist, while I consider that this forum is by and large friendly and helpful.

THAT is the suggestion.

Hope this clarifies matters.












.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 8, 2005)

I have to say that, as a 'foreigner', I feel very much in the minority here. 8) 

The different style of cooking in many of the posts here is really interesting to read - but I have to be honest and say that I wouldn't cook many of the dishes, particularly as I'm a total eejit about 'conversions' from cup measurements to metric or Imperial    But then again, I don't think many of the Americans here are interested in my Scots/British recipes, either! 

I really like the mix here.  I like the 'American' style of cooking shown, which appears to be a hotch-potch of different cuisines.    Here in Europe we are much more 'European-centric' in our cooking habits - I mean, I cook and eat French, Italian, Spanish, Greek and mid-East food a lot (all relatively 'near' to the UK, and holidays/work time spent in those countries makes me hungry to learn more about 'their' cuisines!)


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2005)

i am interested in your recipes ishbel, and i think i can speak for many of us here on this (calling audeo!!! come in audeo.). i agree that a more international site would be great (uh oh, something's up. i am agreeing with darkstream way too much today... ). in fact, to me, the more of a minority here you are, the more i am interested. you will probably have insights and ideas that are totally new and foreign to me, piqueing my curiosity. the same is true with all of you from rome, paris, norris, london, and other wild untamed places of my imagination...

the differenter you are, the more you have to offer my mundane existence.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 8, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> and other wild untamed places of my imagination...


 
Buckytom, are you talking about Detroit again?? :p 

John


----------



## mish (Mar 8, 2005)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Buckytom, are you talking about Detroit again?? :p
> 
> John



Or the Joisey Turnpike?


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 8, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i am interested in your recipes ishbel, and i think i can speak for many of us here on this (calling audeo!!! come in audeo.). i agree that a more international site would be great (uh oh, something's up. i am agreeing with darkstream way too much today... ). in fact, to me, the more of a minority here you are, the more i am interested. you will probably have insights and ideas that are totally new and foreign to me, piqueing my curiosity. the same is true with all of you from rome, paris, norris, london, and other wild untamed places of my imagination...
> 
> the differenter you are, the more you have to offer my mundane existence.


 
BuckyTom
I hope you don't think I was fishing for compliments here?!!!  

I don't feel in the least unwelcome here, and wouldn't want anyone to think I was harbouring such feelings - but, very few people seem to read my recipes, never mind comment upon them!!!  (Not you, Alix, Audeo  and a couple of others -  I KNOW you have read and commented!)  Dif'rnt strokes for dif'rnt folks might be an appropriate Americanism to use here? 

PS - In your list of exotic places you list one I've never heard of:  where's Norris? :p 8)


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2005)

lol ishbel, norris is a far away land where the locals are famous for eating huge breakfasts, attend church daily, and never wear pants (lol, just teasing crewsk. norris is in south carolina)


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 8, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol ishbel, norris is a far away land where the locals are famous for eating huge breakfasts, attend church daily, and never wear pants (lol, just teasing crewsk. norris is in south carolina)


 

WOW, really exotic 8)   Thanks for the info!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 8, 2005)

Bucky, thanks for ansewering that! I wear pants on really cold days!:p  Ishbel, Norris is a very small town is South Carolina with about 300 people. We have no traffic lights, no grocery store, 1 gas station, 3 churches, & if you blink when you're driving through it, you'll miss it all!


----------



## mish (Mar 8, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> BuckyTom
> I hope you don't think I was fishing for compliments here?!!!
> 
> I don't feel in the least unwelcome here, and wouldn't want anyone to think I was harbouring such feelings - but, very few people seem to read my recipes, never mind comment upon them!!!  (Not you, Alix, Audeo  and a couple of others -  I KNOW you have read and commented!)  Dif'rnt strokes for dif'rnt folks might be an appropriate Americanism to use here?
> ...




Ishbel, don't feel badly.  I've posted recipes & topics no one has responded too as well & I'm here in the USA. (Hello BT - Joisey joke, hello GB Vbulletin question, lol).  So please keep those recipes coming.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you for the clarification about Norris!  Sounds an idyllic sort of a place to me!

And Mish, thanks for the comments, too.


----------



## middie (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd like it if we can get those buttons that "back to top of page". i found them useful.


----------



## nicole (Mar 9, 2005)

Middie there is one. its at the very bottom on the right. It says TOP. It's by the archives and contact us.


----------



## middie (Mar 9, 2005)

ohh didn't see that. can we move it though? seems kind of strange to have to scroll all the way down to get back up to the top of a page.


----------



## Raine (Mar 9, 2005)

Exactly Middie.


----------



## nicole (Mar 9, 2005)

Mayb it can be put next to the number of pages?


----------



## middie (Mar 9, 2005)

i thought maybe next to the quote buttons?


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 9, 2005)

*@buckytom*

Not quite sure why you feel you need to disagree with me all the time (or a  least some of the time).

But I admire the honesty you show about it.

Regards,


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 9, 2005)

A Wild Game forum.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 9, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Not quite sure why you feel you need to disagree with me all the time (or a least some of the time).
> 
> But I admire the honesty you show about it.
> 
> Regards,


 
lol, i was just joking around. you have strong and often polarizing opinions, so it is easy to agree and/or disagree with you. sometimes at the same time!!!


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad I have not lost the knack!


----------



## mish (Mar 10, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> A Wild Game forum.



Thought this was the Wild Game Forum. LOL.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 13, 2005)

Bang - wild game is included in the Beef, Pork, and Lamb Forum


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 18, 2005)

A sticky for smiley sites would be nice to have.....and let peeps post hypers for a quick link. Maybe in the joke and games forum.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 22, 2005)

*Can we have a sub-forum in Cooking Equipment?* 
For those of us who like to discuss restaurant quality equipment? 

On the "what kind of mixer do you use" thread, Mr. Coffee suggested we get a forum like that, but I think I would rather stay here if you can accommodate us.

I bet you can.....pretty please.


----------



## thier1754 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> But then again, I don't think many of the Americans here are interested in my Scots/British recipes, either!


 
I am, I am!!! My roots are British, esp. Scottish, and I'm just finishing a new section on our site that's "British Teas, Foods and Gifts". I know our expat customers would love to hear what you have to offer.


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 27, 2005)

I am finding that the font color can't be changed lately.  Is this something permanent?  I like to change colors so that I can see mine quickly as I browse through.

BC


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you mean in a title or just in your post?

A title has never been able to be different colors.


----------



## Heat (Mar 28, 2005)

*Idea for new site*

I like looking on a profile and finding out if someone is male or female. Sometimes leaving it to the imagination isnt always good. lol


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 28, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Do you mean in a title or just in your post?
> 
> A title has never been able to be different colors.


 
Hey! I tried and tried this with no luck. No, not in the title, but in the body. Let's see if it's fixed itself for me.

BC

Well, I can't explain it......but thanks!


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2005)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> Hey! I tried and tried this with no luck. No, not in the title, but in the body. Let's see if it's fixed itself for me.
> 
> BC
> 
> Well, I can't explain it......but thanks!


Bluecat I am seeing your text in blue. What does not seem to be working for you?


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 28, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Bluecat I am seeing your text in blue. What does not seem to be working for you?


 
Well, this one worked. There was one post either yesterday or the day before that I tried to get to turn blue, with no luck. I went back and edited it several times to try to get the font to change color, but no luck. This one is fine. I guess I should have tried two or three before crabbing!

BC

P.S.  I just went and changed the original post in question to blue.  Maybe I was having some sort of fit at the time.    Sorry...and never mind.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 28, 2005)

You people are wonderful! Thank you for all of your work!

2


----------

